# John 16:5-13



## INsearch (Sep 5, 2009)

John 16:5-13 said:


> 5 “But now I go away to Him who sent Me, and none of you asks Me, ‘Where are You going?’ 6 But because I have said these things to you, sorrow has filled your heart. 7 Nevertheless I tell you the truth. It is to your advantage that I go away; for if I do not go away, the Helper will not come to you; but if I depart, I will send Him to you. 8 And when He has come, He will convict the world of sin, and of righteousness, and of judgment: 9 of sin, because they do not believe in Me; 10 of righteousness, because I go to My Father and you see Me no more; 11 of judgment, because the ruler of this world is judged.
> 12 “I still have many things to say to you, but you cannot bear them now. 13 However, when He, the Spirit of truth, has come, He will guide you into all truth; for He will not speak on His own authority, but whatever He hears He will speak; and He will tell you things to come.



I was wondering if you could tell me who this "helper" is? and the spirit of truth? is Jesus talking about the Holy Spirit?


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 5, 2009)

INsearch said:


> John 16:5-13 said:
> 
> 
> > 5 “But now I go away to Him who sent Me, and none of you asks Me, ‘Where are You going?’ 6 But because I have said these things to you, sorrow has filled your heart. 7 Nevertheless I tell you the truth. It is to your advantage that I go away; for if I do not go away, the Helper will not come to you; but if I depart, I will send Him to you. 8 And when He has come, He will convict the world of sin, and of righteousness, and of judgment: 9 of sin, because they do not believe in Me; 10 of righteousness, because I go to My Father and you see Me no more; 11 of judgment, because the ruler of this world is judged.
> ...



Yes, that's correct - the "helper" spoken of there is very definitely the Holy Spirit, the third person of the Trinity. The descriptions Christ gives here in this passage are all attributed elsewhere to the ministry of the Holy Spirit.


----------

